# High fenced deer ranch....does it matter where?



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

Not hijacking the other thread. But I wonder if anyone has considered this. If a person wants say 500 or more acres, high fenced, protein and corn feeders, well-water troughs if needed, feeder pens, introduce better genetic deer, etc., then does it really have to be south of San Antonio?, or west of Abilene? (where they are real proud of "ranch" land price wise) 

Jack Brittingham's ranch is just south of Athens, TX for example. I notice other high fences up here in NE Texas where they did not used to be. I have heard of a place (for the $$$) one can shoot 180 even score 200 deer just south of Tyler.

So, why not find a place nearer where you live and develop it into what you want?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

It depends on how much you want to feed them.

I feed year round on my place, but I can tell you, years with good rainfall will give you better antlers than dry years, regardless of how much you feed.

Deer prefer forbs (weeds) and that is their primary diet if they are available. Then they go to browse ( brush and shrubs). In between they will et supplement feed.

If you choose a place with great natural forage you will gornw better deer tahn a place that lacks what the deer need.

This is assuming you are letting them roam and not keeping them penned up eating nothing but sack feed.

You could probably grow some pretty good deer living on a concrete parking lot if you want to feed them enough.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd buy land in Wyoming ... and leave it unfenced.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

In before the lockdown:bounce:


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Always better to be in a proven area with good water, minerals, and the type of natural foods that produce quality deer. But, to answer your question, yes, given enough intensive management, you can improve a deer herd most anywhere.

You don't need to mess with genetics to get good results however unless you are willing to commit massive amounts of time and money into that.

The key is to build the high fence and before closing it up, try to run as many deer out as possible. Don't worry, with good cover, you will still have more than you want inside. 

The goal is to reduce the density of deer inside the fence to as low as 1/6th of the number of deer outside the fence and to reduce the buck to doe ratio from about 1:6 to as close to 1:1 as you can get it. The high fence isn't an "enclosure" but rather an "exclosure" to keep unwanted does and inferior bucks out. 

Then you will need TPWD surveys to determine how many excess deer need to be removed each season.

This alone, with good water and food, will double your B&C score and greatly increase body weights. You will also note that the deer inside the fence will become much "wilder" than those in the over-populated and imbalanced land outside the fence. This is similar to how wild rabbits become almost tame when they overpopulate and then grow much more wary when their population adjusts to the food supply.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Two acres bordering national forest anywhere in the rockies. Jim Bridger didn't hunt inside a high fence.

THE JAMMER


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Jim Bridger didn't hunt inside a high fence.


He hunted a whole different ecosystem teaming with large predators that kept the herds healthy and there was brazillians of square miles of virgin habitat that had yet to see a plow, highways, housing developments, etc.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thanks.....good information*

Just my observation....starting to see high fences outside of "brush country"


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> He hunted a whole different ecosystem teaming with large predators that kept the herds healthy and there was brazillians of square miles of virgin habitat that had yet to see a plow, highways, housing developments, etc.


DUH !!! Nice excuse.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*X2*



bigfishtx said:


> It depends on how much you want to feed them.
> 
> I feed year round on my place, but I can tell you, years with good rainfall will give you better antlers than dry years, regardless of how much you feed.
> 
> ...


X2 good answer!!! :bounce:


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> Not hijacking the other thread. But I wonder if anyone has considered this. If a person wants say 500 or more acres, high fenced, protein and corn feeders, well-water troughs if needed, feeder pens, introduce better genetic deer, etc., then does it really have to be south of San Antonio?, or west of Abilene? (where they are real proud of "ranch" land price wise)
> 
> Jack Brittingham's ranch is just south of Athens, TX for example. I notice other high fences up here in NE Texas where they did not used to be. I have heard of a place (for the $$$) one can shoot 180 even score 200 deer just south of Tyler.
> 
> So, why not find a place nearer where you live and develop it into what you want?


 Why do you want to high fence? You gotta ask yourself, are you a deer hunter or a deer farmer?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Who can afford 500 acres in Texas? LOL!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Steriods and other growth harmones have been added to many of those high fence places, they don,t even eat the meat. Its all about the rack


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*In*

In before the lockdown too!! :doowapsta

The guy asks what appears to be a serious question, and here we go. 
Sheesh.
See the Bigfishtx answer, X2.
BB


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

gee, why would anyone ever want to high fence?

I only see dozens of posts every month here about "i'd shoot that one!, brown it's down!", etc...etc...

people high fence to allow deer to reach their potential. It's not some big conspiracy/

as for the "steroids and growth hormones", thats total bull ****. That's probably because some people think a protein feeder is "growth hormones" 

I am fully aware of what some of the premium high fence ranches in texas are doing, and there aren't any steroids involved.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> gee, why would anyone ever want to high fence?
> 
> I only see dozens of posts every month here about "i'd shoot that one!, brown it's down!", etc...etc...
> 
> ...


Kyle, high fence is not deer hunting, it's deer farming. High fences contain a virtual captive herd and they are 'managed' not much different from a cow herd. Is that what you really want to shoot? A 'managed' buck that was fed protein and in an environment that artificially enhances that buck? C'mon, there is a reason why Boone and Crockett will not enter a high fence buck in the record book, regardless of acreage.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Kyle, high fence is not deer hunting, it's deer farming. High fences contain a virtual captive herd and they are 'managed' not much different from a cow herd. Is that what you really want to shoot? A 'managed' buck that was fed protein and in an environment that artificially enhances that buck? C'mon, there is a reason why Boone and Crockett will not enter a high fence buck in the record book, regardless of acreage.


Your opinion. What about low fence operations that feed protein. They are doing the exact same thing you whine about the high fence operations doing yet I don't hear any complaints. Last year some friends of mine (high fence) filled their protein feeders 5 times (No rain) during the summer months. This year they filled them one time only and there is still protein in a few. Difference is the amount of rain. They had a lot this year and the deer didn't need or want the protein.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Your opinion. What about low fence operations that feed protein. They are doing the exact same thing you whine about the high fence operations doing yet I don't hear any complaints. Last year some friends of mine (high fence) filled their protein feeders 5 times (No rain) during the summer months. This year they filled them one time only and there is still protein in a few. Difference is the amount of rain. They had a lot this year and the deer didn't need or want the protein.


TooTall, 
not just my opinion but also the opinion of many hunters in Texas and most hunters outside of Texas. So, what is your reasoning that B&C won't enter high fence bucks? TT, a 'managed' buck is nothing but a wildlife prized bull and means mucho dollars to the owner of the land. But, please, don't call it deer hunting, call it deer farming or deer ranching.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

So there is no difference between a low fence and high fence in feeding protein except you complain about the high fence. That about right.
BTW I will call it whatever I wish to. My opinion is different than yours.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> Not hijacking the other thread. But I wonder if anyone has considered this. If a person wants say 500 or more acres, high fenced, protein and corn feeders, well-water troughs if needed, feeder pens, introduce better genetic deer, etc., then does it really have to be south of San Antonio?, or west of Abilene? (where they are real proud of "ranch" land price wise)
> 
> Jack Brittingham's ranch is just south of Athens, TX for example. I notice other high fences up here in NE Texas where they did not used to be. I have heard of a place (for the $$$) one can shoot 180 even score 200 deer just south of Tyler.
> 
> So, why not find a place nearer where you live and develop it into what you want?


 Depends on where you live. As long as you are near a large city with airport and 4x4 rentals available it does not matter anymore, the feedlot can be built in east, north or west texas, forget south texas as nobody is going to sell land for 2 yers down here due to the oil and gas boom gone wild. Build it on cheap land near a airport so out of town hunters can fly end and rent a 4x4 to drive to the ranch lodge.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> So there is no difference between a low fence and high fence in feeding protein except you complain about the high fence. That about right.
> BTW I will call it whatever I wish to. My opinion is different than yours.


TT, 
yes, there is a difference between high and low fence. One is fair chase and the other isn't. Do you agree that there isn't a whole lot of skill involved in shooting a buck standing 60 yards away under a deer feeder?


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> gee, why would anyone ever want to high fence?
> 
> I only see dozens of posts every month here about "i'd shoot that one!, brown it's down!", etc...etc...
> 
> ...


 At first, at least in my area, the deer fences went up to keep the wannabee guides and outfitters from getting on a 50 acre lease next to a large ranch and wacking and stacking every moving animal that crossed the fence, now days people want to get rid of all of the cows and just feed deer and enjoy them and hire somebody to take off the excess animals to pay back some of the money it costs to have a high fenced ranch, by the way, I have never in my life seen a high fenced ranch make money from selling trophy hunting, there might be a place or too but i doubt it, you could place the money it took to buy build stock a deer ranch and place it in cd's and prob make way more money and have less explosure to suits etc etc, deer fence costs money, protein, hired help, transporation, trophy buck semen is not free and somebody has to check them daily and riase the fawns and etc etc, its got to be more of a money losing deal than trying to run cow and calf operations in this crazy weather cyle we have now in south texas.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> TT,
> yes, there is a difference between high and low fence. One is fair chase and the other isn't. Do you agree that there isn't a whole lot of skill involved in shooting a buck standing 60 yards away under a deer feeder?


When did we get on shooting a deer from under a feeder? I suppose that only happens on high fence ranches to because there is no way anyone hunting on a low fence would stoop so low.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> When did we get on shooting a deer from under a feeder? I suppose that only happens on high fence ranches to because there is no way anyone hunting on a low fence would stoop so low.


TT, please answer my question.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> Always better to be in a proven area with good water, minerals, and the type of natural foods that produce quality deer. But, to answer your question, yes, given enough intensive management, you can improve a deer herd most anywhere.
> 
> You don't need to mess with genetics to get good results however unless you are willing to commit massive amounts of time and money into that.
> 
> ...


Theres the key point folks.... inferior deer coming into a herd is worse than the landowner losing a few deer out of his managed herd. If the landowner is doing everything right, the deer wouldnt venture off his property anyway.... but you can bet that inferior deer will be getting to his managed property as fast as they can....


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Theres the key point folks.... inferior deer coming into a herd is worse than the landowner losing a few deer out of his managed herd. If the landowner is doing everything right, the deer wouldnt venture off his property anyway.... but you can bet that inferior deer will be getting to his managed property as fast as they can....


Justin, 
I agree with you almost all of what you write here on 2cool but you have to admit that high fencing is not a whole lot different than cattle ranching, is it? I know that there is a great deal of advantages from deer farming but it isn't* deer hunting. *How can you argue with that logic?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

many high fence ranches shoot or remove* all *the deer, then they breed and bring in a superior herd..............that is deer ranching same as cattle

high fencing and getting permits to remove extra large # of deer to take out the inferior deer is not a whole lot better, you are still managing your genetics as opposed to low fence, free range.

as for just feeding protein/minerals, high or low fence, think of it as fertilizing your lawn , it's still there just looks better with fertilizer


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> TT, please answer my question.


Which one? You hit a different topic with each post.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Which one? You hit a different topic with each post.


Okay, TT, fair enough. I'm done cause I'm outta here. Goin' muzzleload hunting with my GF on some public land. Before I go, let me say this, I believe everyone has the option to hunt as they wish, as long as it is legal, and we all need to keep up our guard against the anti-hunters. My concern is that the great majority of Texans live in a urban setting and are non-committed about hunting. It is our job to convey a positive impression to that group so that they do not join ranks with the anti-hunters. I have strong opinions against high fence and deer farming in general, but I will support your right to do so. It just irks me to see some guy buy a 200" buck for 25k, climb in a stand with a guide and call himself a great hunter. Anyway, y'all have a great weekend and keep your powder dry.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Justin,
> I agree with you almost all of what you write here on 2cool but you have to admit that high fencing is not a whole lot different than cattle ranching, is it? I know that there is a great deal of advantages from deer farming but it isn't* deer hunting. *How can you argue with that logic?


I just left a high fenced place this weekend actually.... which included a breeding facility on the property.

I was there for 3 days... 3 full days in the field.... I saw 6 does and 1 buck on 1425 acres of high fenced ranch.

If I had a farm, I would be pisssed if I only saw 7 of my 150 cows after 3 solid days of looking for them in my pen.

Thats why its not called farming....

I hunted the same deer on my old place for 3 years.... have TONS of pics of it.... Never saw it in person, not one time.... I was on 1390 acres, with no fences. That deer never left the area, and it wasnt because of a fence.

You want 200"+ consistently???? Then you are going to have to even out the odds when it comes to population management and food availability.

Would Boggy Slough be considered a deer farm? Its high fenced, 20,000 acres and has all native genes.... Go tromp through those East Texas thickets and come back and tell me its not fair chase.... hahaha.... its brutal!

Different strokes for different folks my friends....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Kyle, high fence is not deer hunting, it's deer farming. High fences contain a virtual captive herd and they are 'managed' not much different from a cow herd. Is that what you really want to shoot? A 'managed' buck that was fed protein and in an environment that artificially enhances that buck? C'mon, there is a reason why Boone and Crockett will not enter a high fence buck in the record book, regardless of acreage.


because 1,000 - 2,000 - 4,000 - 8,000 acres isn't enough area for a buck to escape a hunter? how is it "trapped" when it's a larger area than a deer normally moves in it's entire lifetime?

the ONLY thing a high fence does, is give you some assurance that some guy next door won't shoot a deer that isn't at it's potential. I would venture to guess that most deer on my place have never seen the outer fence... so how does that make it unfair to kill them? because three miles from where I shot it, there is an 8' fence? So that's all it takes to have big deer... put up and high fence and then, BAM! you've got 200" deer all over the place... it's easy really.... just throw that fence up.

pope and young doesn't accept entries that were shot usign a luminock. In the past they didn't accept entries from boys that had more than 65% let off.

there are plenty of other criteria that boone and crocket determines to meet their record book. just because they were the first to recognize trophy hunting, doesn't mean it's the gospel.

boone and crocket also deducts for non symmetry...... WHY? I guess non symmetrical inches are easier to grow than symmetrical inches?

boone and crockett will acecpt entries that were shot on an island... is that fair? the animal can't escape very well unless they want to swim. 
the horror.....

boone and crockett isn't the ultimate guide on what "is" or what "is not" hunting...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> It just irks me to see some guy buy a 200" buck for 25k, climb in a stand with a guide and call himself a great hunter.


Get a job and go get your 200" deer because you will never get one on public land, I don't care how good you think that you are. By the way, we have been high fenced since 73 and I wish that I had seen a 200" deer or a hunter with 25K.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Justin,
> I agree with you almost all of what you write here on 2cool but you have to admit *that high fencing is not a whole lot different than cattle ranching*, is it? I know that there is a great deal of advantages from deer farming but it isn't* deer hunting. *How can you argue with that logic?


Doesn't cattle ranching require a shorter fence? Different type of fence material? I can see a big difference.

This debate reminds me of the guy from Iowa that was bad mouthing those who hunted over a corn feeder, "baiting deer ain't hunting" he said. When asked where he hunted he replied.........."over a corn field"


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Good luck on the hunt and have a good weekend.


workn2huntnfish said:


> It just irks me to see some guy buy a 200" buck for 25k, climb in a stand with a guide and call himself a great hunter.


Not my cup of tea either but its their money and their choice. And it happens on low or high fence ranches.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 8, 2008)

*High fence*



justinsfa said:


> Theres the key point folks.... inferior deer coming into a herd is worse than the landowner losing a few deer out of his managed herd. If the landowner is doing everything right, the deer wouldnt venture off his property anyway.... but you can bet that inferior deer will be getting to his managed property as fast as they can....


 Whats an "inferior deer"? I figure a deer that was born and raised by Mother Nature herself could never be inferior. Inferior deer is a term that started with the creation of all these "Frankendeer" that are being produced. High fence and sack feed = Sense of ownership which is a problem. But this is what "hunting" in Texas has come to. The biggest example of hypocrosy I see regularly is the TV show guys at the end of each show kneeling down by the 180+ buck they killed on the $8,000.00 hunt they just went on telling you and me to "take a kid hunting because the number of hunters is declining". Why do you think that is? Huh?


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'd buy land in Wyoming ... and leave it unfenced.


Amen, Brother.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> This debate reminds me of the guy from Iowa that was bad mouthing those who hunted over a corn feeder, "baiting deer ain't hunting" he said. When asked where he hunted he replied.........."over a corn field"


Hey-y-y-y. After hunting deer in many states, I see no difference between a corn field, a food plot or a feeder. All are sources of food and are used to lure deer. If you don't have access to any of those, you will find out what the deer in your area are eating and will most likely set up on that food. It's all the same.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Awww Maaaan. And I missed all this! Dang!
Shoulda told the doc to put off my knee replacement for a few days so I coulda fixed. Y'all some popcorn. Looks like all the fun is gone. I always enjoy hearing about REAL hunting :rolf:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat I'm in Hardin Co and within 20 miles of my house there are 6-7 high fence properties and I know of 3-4 more up towards the lakes. Some of the property we manage the owners from Miss had a ROW cleared around 2000 acres for high fencing but the property sold before the fence went up. So NO it don't matter to some, although the weeds in the 'Golden Tri' is about 10-12% protien v/s 6-7% here in E Texas IF you fertilize the he77 out of it....WW


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Okay, TT, fair enough. I'm done cause I'm outta here. Goin' muzzleload hunting with my GF on some public land. Before I go, let me say this, I believe everyone has the option to hunt as they wish, as long as it is legal, and we all need to keep up our guard against the anti-hunters. My concern is that the great majority of Texans live in a urban setting and are non-committed about hunting. It is our job to convey a positive impression to that group so that they do not join ranks with the anti-hunters. I have strong opinions against high fence and deer farming in general, but I will support your right to do so. It just irks me to see some guy buy a 200" buck for 25k, climb in a stand with a guide and call himself a great hunter. Anyway, y'all have a great weekend and keep your powder dry.


Seems like that is a personal problem. Why are you so worried about what someone else does?

Go hunt your public land. Go think yourself superior. Don't get mad at the rest of us for not worshiping you.

Hunters should be proud of other people's accomplishments. Low fence is a different game than HF. HF is a different game than deer breeding.

There are lines between all three.

I have no problem not being able to submit deer into a record book because it falls outside of their requirements for entry, but how DARE THEY and HOW DARE YOU tell others that they are unethical hunters.

Who the HELL do you people think you are?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Encinal - I owe you green sir. Unfortunately I can't seem to get this iPhone to work and allow me to give it. But I will as soon as I can 
Well said sir - very well said


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well myself and about 5 others have been hunting a certain deer all year long on a hi fence place and he has been seen twice for a very short time. He is going to survive another year and thats great. Sorry its not like some think. 

Now saying that, who in the heck is someone who condems me for hunting my way and not theres. What a pile..Next thing they will condem me for hunting out of a box blind (that I built) and not setting on a 2X4 on a limb in East Texas like I used to do. But I think I have deer hunted every way you can hunt them and certainly dont belittle anyone who has the chance to hunt the best way they can..

Charlie


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 8, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Well myself and about 5 others have been hunting a certain deer all year long on a hi fence place and he has been seen twice for a very short time. He is going to survive another year and thats great. Sorry its not like some think.
> 
> Now saying that, who in the heck is someone who condems me for hunting my way and not theres. What a pile..Next thing they will condem me for hunting out of a box blind (that I built) and not setting on a 2X4 on a limb in East Texas like I used to do. But I think I have deer hunted every way you can hunt them and certainly dont belittle anyone who has the chance to hunt the best way they can..
> 
> Charlie


 Is the buck you and the others are hunting a mature buck? I have had this problem and have had to abandon the feeders and box blind(I love the box blind) and hunt eithier on the ground or out of a tree away from the normal stand location. Just my two cents.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have NO problem with MOST high fence ranches, its like several other things in the outdoor world, a few bad ones absolutly spoils the whole bunch to some. I do think like others.....there are deer that will die of old age. There are lots of places I would not drive to hunt if free HF or LF...I would not go to the chitem ranch if it were>>> all expenses paid, I'm not sitting in a stand with anyone, I quit that 48yrs ago....WW


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Encinal said:


> Seems like that is a personal problem. Why are you so worried about what someone else does?
> 
> Go hunt your public land. Go think yourself superior. Don't get mad at the rest of us for not worshiping you.
> 
> ...


I read his reply as nothing more than an opinion. He doesn't have an affection to HF hunting but supports your right to do so.

As for the 200" deer for $25,000 comment, I don't worry about who can afford it or not. What is funny is the person that does it and (in their mind) becomes the great hunter. You know the type..........never have pulled their knife from the scabbard, much less had their hands in the chest cavity of their kill. I don't have anything personal against those folks but they do make me laugh.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Kyle, high fence is not deer hunting, it's deer farming. High fences contain a virtual captive herd and they are 'managed' not much different from a cow herd. Is that what you really want to shoot? A 'managed' buck that was fed protein and in an environment that artificially enhances that buck? C'mon, there is a reason why Boone and Crockett will not enter a high fence buck in the record book, regardless of acreage.





workn2huntnfish said:


> TooTall,
> not just my opinion but also the opinion of many hunters in Texas and most hunters outside of Texas. So, what is your reasoning that B&C won't enter high fence bucks? TT, a 'managed' buck is nothing but a wildlife prized bull and means mucho dollars to the owner of the land. But, please, don't call it deer hunting, call it deer farming or deer ranching.





workn2huntnfish said:


> TT,
> yes, there is a difference between high and low fence. One is fair chase and the other isn't. Do you agree that there isn't a whole lot of skill involved in shooting a buck standing 60 yards away under a deer feeder?





workn2huntnfish said:


> Justin,
> I agree with you almost all of what you write here on 2cool but you have to admit that high fencing is not a whole lot different than cattle ranching, is it? I know that there is a great deal of advantages from deer farming but it isn't* deer hunting. *How can you argue with that logic?





Main Frame 8 said:


> I read his reply as nothing more than an opinion.* He doesn't have an affection to HF hunting but supports your right to do so. *
> 
> As for the 200" deer for $25,000 comment, I don't worry about who can afford it or not. What is funny is the person that does it and (in their mind) becomes the great hunter. You know the type..........never have pulled their knife from the scabbard, much less had their hands in the chest cavity of their kill. I don't have anything personal against those folks but they do make me laugh.


Calling one type of hunting "fair" to the exclusion of other types inherently implies all hunting that is not "fair" is "unfair"...

But that's when he even allows it to be thought of as hunting at all...


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

RogerB said:


> Encinal - I owe you green sir. Unfortunately I can't seem to get this iPhone to work and allow me to give it. But I will as soon as I can
> Well said sir - very well said


 I will paint him for you Roger.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

The reason you do not see alot of High Fences up here in far North Texas is we have red sandy clay soil and no rock and lots of pigs. The pigs dig under and the deer go under the pig trails. In the hill country and south, there is more hard rock and less pigs. Hard to dig under. Up here you would have to spend a fortune or you are spinnin your wheels.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Pig trails under fences.*



Sea-Slug said:


> The reason you do not see alot of High Fences up here in far North Texas is we have red sandy clay soil and no rock and lots of pigs. The pigs dig under and the deer go under the pig trails. In the hill country and south, there is more hard rock and less pigs. Hard to dig under. Up here you would have to spend a fortune or you are spinnin your wheels.


What I observed on high fence S. Africa ranches. Where the warthogs make a trail under the fence the humans will come in and make a just big enough box opening with T posts. So the pig trail is useable for the pigs but will not accomodate larger animals they want to keep enclosed. Same as here, you cant keep pigs out or in but you can modify their hole under the fence....and they will happily use it forever. Never seen it here but probably would work too.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> What I observed on high fence S. Africa ranches. Where the warthogs make a trail under the fence the humans will come in and make a just big enough box opening with T posts. So the pig trail is useable for the pigs but will not accomodate larger animals they want to keep enclosed. Same as here, you cant keep pigs out or in but you can modify their hole under the fence....and they will happily use it forever. Never seen it here but probably would work too.


we do a good job of keeping pigs OUT of the ranch....course, the fence is burried 3ft under ground on all sides.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Encinal said:


> Calling one type of hunting "fair" to the exclusion of other types inherently implies all hunting that is not "fair" is "unfair"...
> 
> But that's when he even allows it to be thought of as hunting at all...


Furthermore saying all high fenced operations are growing steroid feed super-science mega bucks for 20 grand a pop is like saying all white people live in trailers and have broken toilets filled with soil growing flowers and weeds in their front yards. Or all Hispanic's steal, or all black folk are lazy ... it's just a flat out stupid statement.

You can't lump sum any property by the fence height ... furthermore ... fair chase hunting is only a term, a black and white term used to qualify deer by score in an unnecessary scoring competition.

Fair chase hunting does occur on high fenced ranches.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ibtl!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Encinal said:


> Seems like that is a personal problem. Why are you so worried about what someone else does?
> 
> Go hunt your public land. Go think yourself superior. Don't get mad at the rest of us for not worshiping you.
> 
> ...


Wow! This thread still lives! Awesome! 

Hey, Ecinela, how hard is it to hunt from an elevated box blind, overlooking a protein/corn feeder shooting a scoped rifle while enclosed by a high fence?

You want a real hunting experience? Go to Colorado, Wyoming, Montana and other states. Oh, you don't want to leave Texas. Then hunt desert mulies near Van Horn or Alpine. But, I'm sure you will need to hire a guide since all you know is deer farm shooting. Only kidding.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Wow! This thread still lives! Awesome!
> 
> Hey, Ecinela, how hard is it to hunt from an elevated box blind, overlooking a protein/corn feeder shooting a scoped rifle while enclosed by a high fence?
> 
> You want a real hunting experience? Go to Colorado, Wyoming, Montana and other states. Oh, you don't want to leave Texas. Then hunt desert mulies near Van Horn or Alpine. But, I'm sure you will need to hire a guide since all you know is deer farm shooting. Only kidding.


No you're not.

What really hacks people like you off though is that most of us people that have hunted HF have hunted the west and west Texas extensively too...

You are just one of those greater than thou types.

You KNOW in your heart of hearts you are the greatest hunter to walk the face of the earth. Chuck Norris couldn't outdo you if he was riding a TRex and using a bazooka.

Therefore anyone that has more success or fun than you do is a lying lazy cheater.

I pity you. You have taken a sport that is supposed to be about self revelation and individual achievement and can't appreciate it. You are too busy looking at the car in your neighbors driveway.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

> Hey, Ecinela, how hard is it to hunt from an elevated box blind, overlooking a protein/corn feeder shooting a scoped rifle while enclosed by a high fence?


Just as hard as it is to hunt from an elevated box blind, overlooking a protein/corn feeder shooting a scoped rifle while hunting in a *low fence* pasture!!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> Just as hard as it is to hunt from an elevated box blind, overlooking a protein/corn feeder shooting a scoped rifle while hunting in a *low fence* pasture!!


I agree! Not much skill at all for either. Hey, if young children can shoot monster bucks in that fashion, then there can't be too much skill, right.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the Biggio family hunt pic was a classic


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

So what ur saying is if i dont find a piece of flint to widdle, jam it on the end of a stick and either spear him or find a way to build a make-shift bow to shoot him with that im not a real hunter. How do you think people in Colorado hunt?? With all those open cannons and meadows those big elk dont have a chance. All the hunter has to do is glass a ridge walk within 300 yards and shoot him with his big ol' magnum rifle.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> So what ur saying is if i dont find a piece of flint to widdle, jam it on the end of a stick and either spear him or find a way to build a make-shift bow to shoot him with that im not a real hunter. How do you think people in Colorado hunt?? With all those open cannons and meadows those big elk dont have a chance. All the hunter has to do is glass a ridge walk within 300 yards and shoot him with his big ol' magnum rifle.


That elk hunter has exhibited a great deal more skill than the box blind hunter shooting a 'managed' buck near a feeder 75 yards away. How can you argue with that logic. Geez.......


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fair chase = snaring the deer and beating him to death with a club.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Wow! This thread still lives! Awesome!
> 
> Hey, Ecinela, how hard is it to hunt from an elevated box blind, overlooking a protein/corn feeder shooting a scoped rifle while enclosed by a high fence?
> 
> You want a real hunting experience? Go to Colorado, Wyoming, Montana and other states. Oh, you don't want to leave Texas. Then hunt desert mulies near Van Horn or Alpine. But, I'm sure you will need to hire a guide since all you know is deer farm shooting. Only kidding.


This boy has y'all jumping from thread to thread on this
Mr "hunts like a real man" makes statements about hunting Colorado, Wyoming, West Texas, etc. Based on his own daydreams of what he would hope it to be. Don't waste your time on fools like this.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Not hijacking the other thread. But I wonder if anyone has considered this. If a person wants say 500 or more acres, high fenced, protein and corn feeders, well-water troughs if needed, feeder pens, introduce better genetic deer, etc., then does it really have to be south of San Antonio?, or west of Abilene? (where they are real proud of "ranch" land price wise)
> 
> Jack Brittingham's ranch is just south of Athens, TX for example. I notice other high fences up here in NE Texas where they did not used to be. I have heard of a place (for the $$$) one can shoot 180 even score 200 deer just south of Tyler.
> 
> So, why not find a place nearer where you live and develop it into what you want?


You could probably do it, but I think the minerals in the different regions play a big part, including the minerals in the vegetation they eat. Just like your fingernails, good minerals make for good antler growth (this is my unscientific opinion).

Here's the biggest buck I've seen on our place in Roberston county (1st pic). He's 100% wild (we're low fence all around), and while I might expect some bucks to have more points, I don't think I'll see a bigger rack than this one.

My FIL and BILs place in San Saba, on the other hand, have deer that are younger but have bigger racks still. They're low fence as well. (2nd pic) Maybe it's genetics, but I think it's the minerals.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

> That elk hunter has exhibited a great deal more skill than the box blind hunter shooting a 'managed' buck near a feeder 75 yards away. How can you argue with that logic. Geez.......


I've been elk hunting before (on public land). No i didnt kill anything but it wasnt because i didnt want to. It was because i didnt go there to just shoot a legal bull. Shooting a deer at 150 yrds is no different than shooting a bull elk at 300 yrds unless your a horrible shot. Just because i had to walk alittle farther to get to the top of a ridge where i was glassing and could have shot several legal bulls doesnt make me a better hunter. And by the way, the elk are somewhat managed also, in the state of Colorado an elk has to be a certain size before u can shoot it. So thereu go!!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> TooTall,
> not just my opinion but also the opinion of many hunters in Texas and most hunters outside of Texas. *So, what is your reasoning that B&C won't enter high fence bucks?* TT, a 'managed' buck is nothing but a wildlife prized bull and means mucho dollars to the owner of the land. But, please, don't call it deer hunting, call it deer farming or deer ranching.


Who cares about Boone and Crockett? I for one don't. I'd imagine that the majority of other hunters, in this state and outside this states, couldn't care less either.hwell:


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

RogerB said:


> This boy has y'all jumping from thread to thread on this
> Mr "hunts like a real man" makes statements about hunting Colorado, Wyoming, West Texas, etc. Based on his own daydreams of what he would hope it to be. Don't waste your time on fools like this.


Old man, see my post regarding you...now, go get some Geritol.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

As someone commented while leaving green, 'you will never get them to admit', I have to agree. So, I will end this enjoyable discussion with you all. Thank God for Texas and the United States. Take care and happy hunting.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Thank God for Texas and the United States. Take care and happy _*farming and managing*_.


All in good fun my friend :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Old man, see my post regarding you...now, go get some Geritol.


Saw your post rookie. Glad you're proud of that green - now be a good boy, and when you have some real hunting experiences maybe you'll be taken seriously. Bye, bye junior no more responses from me. Not worth it. Dazzle all of 2cool with your awesome skills, in the mean time I'll just keep hunting my way, by spot and stalk, tracking, on low fence, no fence and sometimes high fence and yeah even in a blind on occassion. 50 plus years of hunting has taught me there's no one way to hunt. But there is "the hunt". So I don't need to nor will I justify my qualifications or "skills" to junior woodchuck scouts (sarcastic enough for you boy?)
I'm done the floor is all yours Daniel Boone


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Saw your post rookie. Glad you're proud of that green - now be a good boy, and when you have some real hunting experiences maybe you'll be taken seriously. Bye, bye junior no more responses from me. Not worth it. Dazzle all of 2cool with your awesome skills, in the mean time I'll just keep hunting my way, by spot and stalk, tracking, on low fence, no fence and sometimes high fence and yeah even in a blind on occassion. 50 plus years of hunting has taught me there's no one way to hunt. But there is "the hunt". So I don't need to nor will I justify my qualifications or "skills" to junior woodchuck scouts (sarcastic enough for you boy?)
> I'm done the floor is all yours Daniel Boone


Dang i dont get on for a while raising bucking bulls now and dont have times for all my hobbies and look what happens !! GIVEM HELL ROGER AND ENCINAL !!! and if your ever in the freer area come see me at my 1000 acre deer farm !!!! and encinal if you ever have any triple t does i'd love to inprove my herd AWSOME DEER YOU AND YOUR DAD KILLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Oh no not again*

High fence , low fence, no fence , gun , bow , crossbow , recurve , spear , rock 
Corn , proteen , who cares just hunt and to each his own ! We just need to get along !

IMO!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Justin,
> I agree with you almost all of what you write here on 2cool but you have to admit that high fencing is not a whole lot different than cattle ranching, is it? I know that there is a great deal of advantages from deer farming but it isn't* deer hunting. *How can you argue with that logic?


LOL , If your out in the woods During Deer season and you are using a rock,spear,x-bow,recurve,lemon bow, long bow, shotgun with buckshot Or a rifle and you may be HUNTING out of a Thicket,climbing tree stand, ladder stand ,box blind, high rack or the window of an old out house , walking, still hunting, stalking- near a well traveled trail,rub line,scrape,funnel OR under a feeder ,near a well traveled trail to the feeder OR food plot- Free ranging OR High fence then you are a DEER HUNTER! It's just a choice of how YOU like to HUNT DEER! I've done them all "well a lot of 'em anyway" , even hunted Elk and Muleys in Colorado, New Mexico,Wyoming and when i got back from those mountain trips i was darned well ready to climb up into a heated box blind with 1 or two feeder's near by and sit on my arse while very comfortable and HUNT DEER! Deer hunting is Deer Hunting , just many differant way's to be approached!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

deerdude2000 said:


> Dang i dont get on for a while raising bucking bulls now and dont have times for all my hobbies and look what happens !! GIVEM HELL ROGER AND ENCINAL !!! and if your ever in the freer area come see me at my 1000 acre deer farm !!!! and encinal if you ever have any triple t does i'd love to inprove my herd AWSOME DEER YOU AND YOUR DAD KILLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi ya Don! I'll have to take you up on that but right now I'm recovering from a full knee replacement. Had surgery last week should be up and about at 100% in a couple of weeks. Just plumb wore out those knees - too much sittin' in a heated box blind I guess :rotfl:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Next thing you know you'll be able to get on a web page and shop the deer you want get the catalog number for that deer send in your credit card number show up at the ranch and shoot the animal you bought two weeks prior and go home.................


Oh wait..........they are already doing that. :rotfl:


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

deerdude2000 said:


> Dang i dont get on for a while raising bucking bulls now and dont have times for all my hobbies and look what happens !! GIVEM HELL ROGER AND ENCINAL !!! and if your ever in the freer area come see me at my 1000 acre deer farm !!!! and encinal if you ever have any triple t does i'd love to inprove my herd AWSOME DEER YOU AND YOUR DAD KILLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great post Encinal and Roger also. I also have a 1100 acre HIGH FENCE ranch and I always say and will keep saying those that have a high fence are proud it is up, those that do not have one wish they did, and no I am not kidding.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> Next thing you know you'll be able to get on a web page and shop the deer you want get the catalog number for that deer send in your credit card number show up at the ranch and shoot the animal you bought two weeks prior and go home.................
> 
> Oh wait..........they are already doing that. :rotfl:


Right on! A month ago, I was visiting with a 'guide' on a HF ranch and he told me about this guy in California who picked out a buck on the website, flew in, shot the buck the next day and didn't even go look at the dead buck on the ground. The client goes back to the lodge and flies home and is now awaiting the arrival of his mount. Yea, a whole lot of skill involved there, huh? I willl say though, that this is more the exception than the norm.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I am so friggin' sick of these "Holier than thou" thread hijacks!!! 



workn2huntnfish said:


> Why do you want to high fence? You gotta ask yourself, are you a deer hunter or a deer farmer?


This has nothing to do with the original poster's question. Nor, did he ask for your opinion on high fences!! This was your first post to hijack the thread and I read through every one of your subsequent posts on the topic. Seems to me you just can't quite grasp the rules around here!!

Adios!!!! Go hijack some fishing threads.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Wow! This thread still lives! Awesome!
> 
> Hey, Ecinela, how hard is it to hunt from an elevated box blind, overlooking a protein/corn feeder shooting a scoped rifle while enclosed by a high fence?
> 
> You want a real hunting experience? Go to Colorado, Wyoming, Montana and other states. Oh, you don't want to leave Texas. Then hunt desert mulies near Van Horn or Alpine. But, I'm sure you will need to hire a guide since all you know is deer farm shooting. Only kidding.


I have a question for "Daniel Boone", in these "real hunting experiences" you have do you use both your hands? your legs? your eyes?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> I have a question for "Daniel Boone"


Um.....I think you're too late. Read the post by our own favorite one Palerider has spoken


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TXPalerider again.


Another IOU...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> Um.....I think you're too late. Read the post by our own favorite one Palerider has spoken


Yeah Stumpy, if you wanna finish your conversation with Mr Wishcouldhunt you'll have to find the fishing thread he's currently hijacking. He no post here anymore.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Not hijacking the other thread. But I wonder if anyone has considered this. If a person wants say 500 or more acres, high fenced, protein and corn feeders, well-water troughs if needed, feeder pens, introduce better genetic deer, etc., then does it really have to be south of San Antonio?, or west of Abilene? (where they are real proud of "ranch" land price wise)
> 
> Jack Brittingham's ranch is just south of Athens, TX for example. I notice other high fences up here in NE Texas where they did not used to be. I have heard of a place (for the $$$) one can shoot 180 even score 200 deer just south of Tyler.
> 
> So, why not find a place nearer where you live and develop it into what you want?


That is exactly what people do. I know of one next to Meyersville outside of Victoria that shoots 180+ deer on it.  All it takes is a fence, water, feed, and genetics.. ohh yeah, and plenty of money to raise them up and maintain them. The location is not a concern. SO, you can go cheap on the property but you will still be paying plenty on the dream.

Quote from a deer breeder: "Just find the property you want, doesn't matter if there is not a single deer in the county, fence it, and I'll fill it up with big deer for you."


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Yeah Stumpy, if you wanna finish your conversation with Mr Wishcouldhunt you'll have to find the fishing thread he's currently hijacking. He no post here anymore.


no thanks, that would be like "hunting" him and since I know exactly where he's going to be thats almost like "baiting", matter of fact since I'm in my house thats similiar to my "heated box blind", it just isn't fair chase.:biggrin:


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I bet that boy uses croakers for trout when nobody is looking!:biggrin:


----------

